

Ask HN: Anyone know how to publish code samples to Posterous? - swombat

I'd love to use Posterous as my main geek blog, but I can't figure out how to post code to it. A geek blog without code is like Santa without a beard. Anyone know how to achieve this feat?<p>If it's not supported, is that a feature you'd like to see on Posterous? Since Posterous is YC-funded, I imagine they'll pick this thread up, so let them know here if this is a feature you'd want (assuming it is indeed missing).
======
rantfoil
swombat, thanks for the suggestion!

Hm, I'll whip something up and post back here when it's ready (hopefully in
the next hour).

====================

UPDATE: It's taking a little longer since I'd like to get some really slick
syntax highlighting going. It's 3:25 am and I'm still recovering from a cold
so I'm going to call it a night, but expect an update on the Posterous blog
tomorrow: <http://blog.posterous.com>

====================

UPDATE 2: I couldn't sleep, so I kept working on it. I've just popped an early
version of it live for you to try out. All you have to do is surround your
code block with the following tags:

    
    
      [code] 
      your code here 
      [/code]
    

Additionally, if you want to get fancy, you can specify a language with the
following syntax:

    
    
      [code lang='java']
      public static boolean isAwesome = true;
      [/code]
    

This should work for both through the web interface and through the email
interface.

The available list of languages is: 'cpp', 'c', 'c++', 'c#', 'c-sharp',
'csharp', 'css', 'delphi', 'pascal', 'java', 'js', 'jscript', 'javascript',
'php', 'py', 'python', 'ruby', 'rails', 'ror', 'sql', 'vb', 'vb.net', 'xml',
'xhtml', 'xslt', 'html', 'xhtml'

Current known issues: HTML formatting might be a little spotty at the moment.
Will be fixing asap. I also see some intermittent errors where the code isn't
getting properly recognized.

Please report any bugs to me at garry@posterous.com. Thanks for all the
support and ideas. Please do keep the feature ideas coming -- the best way to
reach us is to email help@posterous.com, but voting up to the top of Hacker
News works too. ;-)

~~~
sdurkin
Unbelievably fast. This sort of user response definitely sets you apart.

~~~
rantfoil
Sunday night is like ideal coding time!

